
Cloudscale – Swiss virtual servers - mweibel
https://www.cloudscale.ch/
======
pyritschard
If you're looking for a provider already out of beta, I'd encourage you to
check-out [https://exoscale.ch](https://exoscale.ch) (disclaimer: I'm the CTO
there).

We have object-storage, a heroku compatible PaaS and our cloudstack based
IaaS. We also contribute a ton of dOSS things whether in existing projects
(riemann, collectd, graphite) or home grown projects such as
[http://pithos.io](http://pithos.io)

If you're keen to try out, you can register with the WELOVEHN coupon which
will get you started with a few more credits than the usual CHF20, we also do
special prices for startups, available here: [https://www.exoscale.ch/pricing-
target/](https://www.exoscale.ch/pricing-target/)

~~~
rsync
The right thing to do in this situation is refrain from commenting in the
thread at all.

Whoever "cloudscale" is, I'm sure it's a big deal to get on the front page of
HN and having a competitor sneak in their promo codes in the comment thread to
snipe potential customers probably puts a damper on things.

Classy.

~~~
mike_hearn
Whatever the ethics of it, actually I am currently looking for a Swiss based
hosting provider that looks a lot like cloudscale/exoscale. However Cloudscale
is just "coming soon" and Exoscale isn't, so knowing about it was rather
useful. Actually I had no idea that you could get advanced app hosting
platforms like this that were regional. I thought Heroku was it.

Exoscale would get more money from me if they had hosted postgres as well as
mysql though.

~~~
pyritschard
hi mike, we actually do have mysql available and PG is on the roadmap.
[https://www.exoscale.ch/add-on/mysql/](https://www.exoscale.ch/add-on/mysql/)

------
yc1010
No mention as to whether Bitcoin (or Paysafecard) will be accepted, there is
no point talking about PRIVACY when only payment methods such as paypal or
credit cards are used which do not offer Privacy

------
mindcrime
Does being "Swiss" mean much in international terms, for something like this?
That is, if I, as an American citizen, have a server with these guys, and the
USG comes knocking wanting to image my instance, are they going to offer any
more resistance than a US (or German, or South African, or Mexican, etc.)
provider?

------
polack
How do they differentiate themselves from other providers? Feels like the
ordinary "it will sell because it says Swiss all over the place".

~~~
mrsaint
>How do they differentiate themselves from other providers? Feels like the
ordinary "it will sell because it says Swiss all over the place".

Good luck with that. ☺️ Swiss privacy laws aren't any better than, lets say,
Germany's, but you pay a lot more for less (hardware, bandwith) due to limited
competition.

~~~
sschueller
Also a large number of data centers here are owned by US corporations.

Does anyone know in who's data center they are?

~~~
yvan
I guess they are in this one [https://www.metanet.ch](https://www.metanet.ch)

~~~
gartoffel
[http://www.e-shelter.ch/](http://www.e-shelter.ch/) more likely, as they are
mentioned in the "technology partners" part at the bottom of the page.

------
kordless
If they are using OpenStack, I would highly encourage them to not screw with
the basic Glance setup. I've used ~10 public cloud providers who run OpenStack
now, and most of them screw Glance up in one way or another, rendering the
rest of the offering fairly worthless because of the inability to use custom
images.

~~~
kragniz
What are some examples of screwing with the basic Glance setup? Not allowing
custom images?

~~~
kordless
Not allowing custom images, not allowing certain formats, not allowing the use
of a URL (which Glance then d/l and manages), not allowing uploading and
simply not configuring the endpoints to be advertised AT ALL.

------
psuter
I guess this is a good time to ask, then: can anyone recommend a good VPS
provider with servers in Switzerland? (as in: not in beta, but available
today)

~~~
pyritschard
I mentioned [https://exoscale.ch](https://exoscale.ch) in another reply, we're
doing more than VPS and have been out and serving customers for a while now !

------
rdegges
Would it be ok to run a tor exit relay on something like this? I recently
decided to contribute to the project, but have been realizing that finding an
Exit-node friendly host is basically impossible.

Would love to run one here if it's allowed!

------
tedunangst
Wow is that map widget annoying on mobile. It takes up the whole screen and
eats scroll gestures, making it impossible to get last or go back.

~~~
kordless
It's the one from Mapbox. On my own site I had to fiddle with it to get it to
work properly with mobile.

------
noipv4
We have a few Dalco (swiss server co.) servers in our data-center here in
Ticino. They are as good as normal Dell rackmount servers.

------
Nux
Are they using a proprietary cloud platform or one of the open source ones?

~~~
mweibel
As far as I can see they're using an Open-Source platform (on the first
paragraph they mention it).

~~~
tedunangst
Do they mention what exactly? As near as I can tell, that could just mean
they're running Linux on Xen. That's "built on open source".

------
epynonymous
i imagine hosting a datacenter in switzerland has got to expensive like
everything else in that country，and typically renewable energy technology is
just as expensive

------
talles
Anyone have any idea what their pricing will look like?

~~~
nickthemagicman
I was wondering that too. Seems like it would be useful info.

